# What do you make of this?



## Crimson9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi all - I got a book called Overcoming Infertility Naturally.

In it it descibed the ovulation process (and I thought yeah yeah, know it all) but when I looked again it described it as the egg releasing [Ovulation] and then travelling for upto 3 days to the fallopian tube which is where it can be fertilised.

Now...I have always read that its the three days PRIOR to ovulation which is supposed to be the most fertile time. But that made it sound like the three days AFTER is probably just as vital.

Unless the ovulation it refers to is the LH surge? Cos, you know, with OPKs it describes the fertile time as being upto 3 days from the surge

Well..just in case I am making sure we bed before AND after this cycle! I'm normally so edgy once I've ovulated I don't want my hub near me whilst I'm in the wait.

If it works though then I will defo pass this lil tidbit on!!! I know one lady who was avoiding pregnancy got pregnant when she swore she bedded the day AFTER her ovulation!
_________________


----------



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

Just to say that when you do natural cycle DIUI, based on surge, you have to ring clinic on morning of surge, and they get you an appointment same day, as they say 24 hours after surge is highest probability of success. If you surge on a Sun, they get you an appt on the Mon, as they say probability in hours 24 - 48 is almost as high. (If surge on a Sat and clinic is closed, you skip a month.)

Hope this helps...

W&C


----------

